# New York in the early 1940's



## blossie33 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just come across this link to some very interesting photos of New York in the early 40's by a guy named Charles W Cushman

www.businessinsider.com/new-york-city-1940s-photos-2011-7?op=1


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 15, 2011)

well dapper "bums"  great pics, ta.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jul 15, 2011)

I've only looked at the first few but they look stunning and gorgeous. I'm going to set aside some time this evening to enjoy them. Thanks!


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 15, 2011)

Where are all the black people? .

Funny to see McSorleys without the "We Were Here Before You Were Born" sign.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 15, 2011)

I suppose the 'Clinton Street' in one of the pics is the same one mentioned in the Leonard Cohen song?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 15, 2011)

Fascinating pics - and the first few comments afterwards are very revealing, on how the pictures show that left wingers have ruined the country.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 15, 2011)

two sheds said:


> Fascinating pics - the first few comments afterwards are very revealing, on how the pictures show that left wingers have ruined the country.


 
Proper  award for some of those....


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 15, 2011)

There is a link at the end to photos of Brooklyn in 1974 which are also interesting and a further link to more photographs of New York at the end of that.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

Fantastic photos.


----------



## petee (Jul 15, 2011)

a personal note: in "Flight #15 above East River" you can see in the lower right hand corner what was Downing Stadium. this was a track-and-field venue. my father ran middle-distance when he was young and he took me there a few times, where we baked in the heat while watching the runners. it's been refurbished thanks to the money of corporate raider and queens native carl icahn and is now Icahn Stadium, and is heavily used by city schoolkids, still for track and field. 

and yes, the comments are appalling. pity me, i live with that every day.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 15, 2011)

Outstanding - people rave about the edginess of the graffiti period NYC of the 70's etc , but I am philosphically content with the 1940's NYC , especially when seen in colour like this - a wonderful city in all respects. 

Now when that time traveller machine is invented ...its first on the list !


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 15, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> I suppose the 'Clinton Street' in one of the pics is the same one mentioned in the Leonard Cohen song?



Yep.  It was a notorious heroin bazaar until the late 90s.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 17, 2011)

Was Leonard on the H himself? There's one song where he talks about sticking a needle in his arm.


----------



## abe11825 (Jul 17, 2011)

wayward bob said:


> well dapper "bums"  great pics, ta.


 
right? 

Cool find. Cheers


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 18, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> Was Leonard on the H himself? There's one song where he talks about sticking a needle in his arm.



There are lots of references to it in his songs, but they're often oblique--like "Clinton St"...


----------

